
Useless Ethereum Token - basicplus2
https://uetoken.com/
======
sharemywin
FYI:

Ether contributed 310.445

Current Market Cap 472 ETH

[https://coinmarketcap.com/assets/useless-ethereum-
token/](https://coinmarketcap.com/assets/useless-ethereum-token/)

it's up 52%...

